# Legendary Deer Camps



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

There's a great book called Legendary Deer Camps. Any deer hunter would love it. It's about the old days of deer hunting.
I love the pics too. These are not from that book, but you get the idea. I always love seeing pics of everyone's deer camps.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds like a good book I'll have to get me copy and read it! Whish we could go back to the simpler times of deer hunting!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have posted this pic before but we called it the deer cathedral. It's on the Burt Ranch between Junction and Rock Springs.

Thanks for the heads up on the book Mike.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*deer camps*

Here is some photos of my camp, built in 1887. We have been on this place since 1964. I grew up on this land,and in this cabin.


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

heres our Shack in shelby county..


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

I think this is a GREAT thread and would love to see evereyone's camps. My buddies and I have always talked about going aroud the state and doing a video as I think we all would like to see how others do it!


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's a couple from ours.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang Snappy... y'all really get your feedbag on


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

1. Here's a pole we add to as time goes by.
2. There's a few old hides laying around..see the bullet that killed this pig?
3. We still hang stuff.
4. We butcher our own kills.
5. The campfire is very important in ouor camp. grilled piglets and tenderlion.
6. Bro in the trailer, merry Christmas.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's the campfire and trailer.
The boys killed piglets and we coooked them whole over mesquite.
Tenderloins reado to grill.
Cabrito slow cooked on the campfire. 
Relaxing in the trailer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The Hilton Junction


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

What was it about the tar paper shack we use to have in Colorado County that got us all so excited when Dad turned north onto that dirt road? Why could we sleep so good in those bunk beds? Why did breakfast taste so good with something MOMMA did not fix? How could jokes be so funny?

Why did the rain sound so good on a tin roof? How come water out of that faucet sink was so cold and filling? My friend David Sayers and I are both closer to 60 than 50 and we still smile when we speak of that place....and sneaking along the ranch road with the jepp in grandma gear!

Hunting camp...I miss it...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> What was it about the tar paper shack we use to have in Colorado County that got us all so excited when Dad turned north onto that dirt road? Why could we sleep so good in those bunk beds? Why did breakfast taste so good with something MOMMA did not fix? How could jokes be so funny?
> 
> Why did the rain sound so good on a tin roof? How come water out of that faucet sink was so cold and filling? My friend David Sayers and I are both closer to 60 than 50 and we still smile when we speak of that place....and sneaking along the ranch road with the jepp in grandma gear!
> 
> Hunting camp...I miss it...


excellent post.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Here is my place.


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Folks just want to add these..
our first place.. B-4 our nice shack..(posted in this Thread
What we do best
then.. at times we do have a few games of Chance.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Good Thread*

1. Son's in hillcountry
2. Son-in-law's S. East TX


----------



## bobl (Aug 11, 2005)

*Was not mine.*

Got invited as a 20 year old kid in east Texas that was an old 
{water , oil , gas , Tank } do not really know , but it was round,
bunks on the outside of the round with 2 doors and a kitchen in the middle along with the wood heat . I thought that that was nice. It was about 
40 foot Diameter.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Some of my best childhood memories are of my dads deer camp near Cotulla , I killed many a rat with my Red Rider ! Im loving these pics ...Thanks Guys !


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Texas Jeweler said:


> What was it about the tar paper shack we use to have in Colorado County that got us all so excited when Dad turned north onto that dirt road? Why could we sleep so good in those bunk beds? Why did breakfast taste so good with something MOMMA did not fix? How could jokes be so funny?
> 
> Why did the rain sound so good on a tin roof? How come water out of that faucet sink was so cold and filling? My friend David Sayers and I are both closer to 60 than 50 and we still smile when we speak of that place....and sneaking along the ranch road with the jepp in grandma gear!
> 
> Hunting camp...I miss it...


I started hunting with my dad very young. I was never allowed to go the opening weekend but was at the lease every weekend after until the season closed. My mother would have to go explain to the school that my dad would be taking me hunting on Thursday evenings, that I would miss school on Fridays, but be back on Monday. I remember my 5th grade teacher telling my mother that hunting was the best place a boy could be on Fridays. How would that go over today? 
I remember the mornings that I went to the outside water storage to wash my face in the freezing water. My hands were so cold when walking to the blind that I dropped my gun. The buck fever that coursed through me as my dad talked me through the shot. Learning how to field dress a deer, to quarter, cutting steaks, mixing sausage, and smoking it the the old smokehouse. Most of all I learned so much from my dad while in the great outdoors. He's gone now but you helped me remember those great times. 
I wish you all the best in making some memories this hunting season or remembering those you made years ago. Sorry I got off the topic.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

There it is - our deer camp. Notice no electricity. No water. No air conditioning. No bathroom.

It's just the way we like it ...


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Here's my South Texas camp. Those rocking chairs get a lot of use on the front porch.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres 1 taken before my dad left for Korea in 52, my mom n dad are standing on the far R side, my dad is holding up a set of horns behind his friends head. My dad made the drive that morn, the buck put the dogs on some does and turned back only to find my dad and his 30-30. This pic was taken in Scrappin Valley on 6 mile creek in Jasper County...WW


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I need to take some pictures of our ranch house. It is really cool, built in the 1880's.

These pictures are of a camp that I have been invited to hunt on the last several years in Webb county. That is not all of the trucks...


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Chad, That don't be no huntin' camp!! That be a Taj Mahal.....
T-HAND


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I love'm all.
I big fancy ones are nice, but always seem to add more work.
My father had a NICE house built at our ranch, which is great to have the comforts of home...shower, indoor crapper, ac/heat, no rats running around.
BUT I do have to say that THE BEST times I have ever had while hunting were in far less comforts. 
The old shack was "deer huntin".


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

TUNNEL HAND said:


> Chad, That don't be no huntin' camp!! That be a Taj Mahal.....
> T-HAND


Yeah, that's for sure. It is a really cool set up. They have over 60,000 acres leased with no blinds or feeders. You just hunt from the high racks. They cook three big meals a day and have an endless supply of alcohol. I hope I get invited back again this year.


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

Gettin ready to make sausage. Word of caution. Don't get drunk while making sausage or you might leave the garlic out and not remember until the next day when you are through smoking it all.


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Not our cabin.. and we don't cross( even on a 4-wheeler) .. But. a pretty neat old wooden bridge on our place.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone have pics of camp life? Campfire, meat pole, skinning game, cooking, bad weather? We had a big snake shed it's skin under the sink a couple of years ago. We left the skin there for atmosphere. Last year we had a dozer dig us a trash pit behind capm. He pushed a real old stove off in it and under the stove was a BIG rattler. About 45 feet from the trailer.

I wish Melon would post up his hunting cabin, it's awesome.

1. bobcat kill by the pond.
2. coyote with a mouse or something in his mouth.
3. Backstrap from a fat doe. melt in your mouth.
4. Turn on the gas, would you?
5. Bad news right there.
6. Black widow.


----------



## Packup (May 27, 2009)

Cool post, Brings back a whole bunch of good memories. I'll have to dig up some pics of our place in Junction, been there going on 22 years. Its amazing how much junk can accumulate at deer camp in that time.....Finally cleaned it up last year. Just wanted to add it aint the killing, but the cold beer, good friends, kiddos and the campfire that make the hunt... CANT WAIT


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

1. The boys getting their carnivore on. They tried to cook these squirrels on the grill, kinda dry.
2. Wild turkey in camp, left, right and center!


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got some really cool pics that were sent to me that I cant figure out how to post, if someone that knows how to post them PM me and I'll foward them so everyone can see them.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

The first two are located at my lease in Bandera.
The third picture is of my home-made deer horn chandelier.
The last one is on my place in Junction.
blue.dog


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Camp Life! I'm the center boy, on the left the son of another member, on my right, my brother, then my Dad, then Uncle Jerry.










We ran 'em with walkers and rode horses. My dad killed the 10 lying completely flat on the ground while a pack of those Walkers and blue ticks pushed a spike and 3 does by on the other side of the ridge. Daddy shot his 30-30 one handed like a pistol when he was riding.

I've got some more but I'll have to scan 'em.

Great thread Active.


----------

